# Adidas Adipower



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Just got these. £135 delivered which I didn't think too bad.

Squat day tomorrow so looking forward to trying them out.

Add on about 5 brake horse power I recon ;-)


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i just put a plate under my feet ... saves me £135


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Just got these. £135 delivered which I didn't think too bad.
> 
> Squat day tomorrow so looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> ...


What's your current squat?


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Jan 4, 2014)

Smitch said:


> What's your current squat?


Only 112.5kg x 6

Still a n00b


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Only 112.5kg x 6
> 
> Still a n00b


It'll be interesting to see what difference they make.

Loads of crossfit guys at my gym use these, none of them have a particularly great squat, all the powerlifters i know just wear Chuck Taylors.

£135 seems a lot of cash!


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

I bought the perfect 2's for like £80 and it's the best money I've spent for anything to do with the gym. All back pain has gone from squatting however the first time I used them I failed on my squat! Was only a warm up too.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

i use the same shoe,and compared to flat shoes i get a better and more stabile technique and more power.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i prefer the nike romaleos ...


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I came from boxing so wen i first started to train i would train in my lonsdale hi top boxing shoes.

Flat soles an cost me 20 quid.loads of lads got them after that,very lite but well made with a flat sole.


----------



## wadsee (Apr 9, 2014)

I got a pair a couple weeks ago, the flat sole really helps with stability, which plates don't offer. They're nice for getting lower if your ankle mobility's poor like mine ATM.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Smitch said:


> It'll be interesting to see what difference they make.
> 
> Loads of crossfit guys at my gym use these, none of them have a particularly great squat, all the powerlifters i know just wear Chuck Taylors.
> 
> £135 seems a lot of cash!


can almost guarantee you that a majority of guys with a 200k+ squat who are serious about lifting are going to squat in some form of oly shoe.



Big ape said:


> i prefer the nike romaleos ...


prefer what about them?

IMO both shoes are going to offer the same stability. if you have wide feet go with romaleos, if you have narrow feet go with adipowers.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Dafuq? What's wrong with barefoot?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

puma triomics for me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Just got these. £135 delivered which I didn't think too bad.
> 
> Squat day tomorrow so looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> ...


I use similar and I believe they have helped my squat. I squat fairly high numbers too.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chucks for me. But whatever does the job is good.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

harryalmighty said:


> can almost guarantee you that a majority of guys with a 200k+ squat who are serious about lifting are going to squat in some form of oly shoe.
> 
> prefer what about them?
> 
> IMO both shoes are going to offer the same stability. if you have wide feet go with romaleos, if you have narrow feet go with adipowers.


Can't say I've noticed many at the powerlifting meets I've been to.

Each to their own though, whatever you feel most comfortable and stable in.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Can't say I've noticed many at the powerlifting meets I've been to.
> 
> Each to their own though, whatever you feel most comfortable and stable in.


most top guys will squat in oly shoes.

although i do remember reading about how they are more beneficial if you squat high bar


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

I think it just depends on how you feel. Dan green uses an olympic shoe and squats low bar. However Eric lillebridge uses the reebok power shoe which is a flat shoe. I think it's just preference in all honesty but I squat 3x a week so £80 is a tiny amount of money for the use I'll get from mine.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> can almost guarantee you that a majority of guys with a 200k+ squat who are serious about lifting are going to squat in some form of oly shoe.
> 
> prefer what about them?
> 
> IMO both shoes are going to offer the same stability. if you have wide feet go with romaleos, if you have narrow feet go with adipowers.


the look of them .. there both gonna do the same job


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Love my Romaleos 2's, especially when it comes to front squats and OHP. Totally eliminates my butt wink on back squats too. They ain't cheap but I'm a shoe whore


----------



## Nigeyman (Aug 17, 2014)

got the addidas powerlift 2.0 shoes the other day....not bad and got me to my pb on squats, am doing the ss programme so bump up the weights each session.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Dafuq? What's wrong with barefoot?


I guess you have never dropped a weight or kicked a machine yet.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Have a pair of Do Win's and can't beat them for the money. Nice wide fit as well.


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

Those are good squatting shoes.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

I have the adipowers, as I squated high bar, soon as they arrived I switched to low bar lol.

Still use them tho as they were expensive.


----------



## MAC675 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have these shoes and find they make a big difference. I think it depends on your stance. I squat low bar with narrow footing. I think being a raw lifter also makes a big difference to what benefit shoes provide.


----------

